# Weird Azureus popup problem(Can't click on popup buttons)

## oober

For some reason I'm not longer able to click on the buttons of the popups of azureus 2.4.

When my mouse goes over them they highlight but I can't click on them.

This is very irritating since I now have to restart azureus before I can get the messages to go away.

Is there some way to disable the popup messages?Last edited by oober on Thu May 11, 2006 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Da Fox

I think I have the same problem, you can't use your mouse to click on the buttons on the popup, but (I at least) can click on the button and then the 'button-focus' will be on the button I clicked. Then you can press spacebar to 'click' and the popup will go away. This is very annoying behaviour, I think it started a little while back but I haven't used azureus much lately so I can't be sure.

----------

## oober

I just tried to see if I could use the space to 'click' them but I can't.

The only way I can get the messages to go away is to restart azureus from the file menu.

----------

## Xepher

Same thing. No click at all. Seems to have started after upgrade to gnome 2.14.

EDIT: Just tested under XFCE and regular X (I use Xgl) and got same problems. GTK Issues? Think that was upgraded with gnome, so...

----------

## darcon

I've got the same problem, plus when I open azureus I get an error 

```
" could not be opened: Not a file
```

so the always on top popup appears whenever I open azureus, and I cant get rid of it!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ^marcs

Same problem here, ive figured that started to happen when gtk was updated to 2.8.17 - so ive downgraded to 2.8.13 and everything is working just fine.

 *dracon wrote:*   

> I've got the same problem, plus when I open azureus I get an error 
> 
> Code:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

yaya, everyone get this err  :Razz: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126573

----------

## oober

Hmm ok I see there is a bug report : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132578

I hope this gets sorted out soon

----------

## crazy-bee

I have that, too, and it is really annoying.

----------

## ^marcs

is there any way to disable those popups?

till it's solved

----------

## oober

I looked and I did not see a wat to disable them in the gui.

Maybe I overlooked it, it could be possible to disable it in the config files?

I wouln't mind knowing how to do that.

----------

## darcon

I asked in in #azureus and people have been asking for an option to disable the popups for awhile, doesn't look like it's going to be added anytime soon.

----------

## nedbsd

This is indeed an annoying problem and I wish there was a way to disable popups in the "Interface" menu. Two comments however:

Firstly, though this doesn't seem quite relevant since we follow its advice by default, there is a discussion about this problem with an apparent solution at:

http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5042.0;topicseen

Secondly, there is an awesome way to run "headless" Azureus, that is no user interface except console, so it's like Rtorrent:

http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/ConsoleUI

Hope this gets resolved soon.   :Smile: 

----------

## sliwowitz

I have found a very strange (but works-for-me) workaround someone sent to the Azureus bugzilla: If you open Help->About Azureus, the popup box becomes clickable.

----------

## oober

Lol thats a weird solution indeed, but hey it works.

Thanks for that.

Now i just hope that they fix this.

----------

## enzobelmont

wow that was a microsoft like solution.

sorry my english...  :Wink: 

----------

## j-rock

wonder why this isnt already done.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126822#c3

----------

## ghosterius

Nice one man  :Very Happy: 

Worked here! Thanks a bunch  :Wink: 

----------

## Diesel_Fuel

Heh first thread I clicked on... I'm having the exact same problem... upgraded gnome this mornin, noticed it just moments ago.  And when you close Azureus it doesn't go away, I had to log out to get it to go away... so I installed Transmission for now.

----------

## fastly

That's got to the be the weirdest solution to a problem I've ever heard... but it works... but it's stupid ... but it works... but it's stupid ... but it works... but it's stupid ... but it works... but it's stupid ... but it works... but it's stupid ... but it works... but it's stupid ... but it's stupid... but it's stupid ... but it's stupid... but it's stupid ... but it's stupid... but it's stupid ... but it's stupid... but it's stupid ... but it's stupid... but it's stupid ... but it's stupid.

This can't be the real solution. It just can't!

P.S. I'm not trolling...

----------

## celestialwizard

there are also some display problems when using the blackdown JRE / JDK.

try using the Sun JRE / JDK instead

----------

## Stormblazer

Same problem, I thought it was because I was using Xgl.

The above mentioned solution works, though why is beyond me.

----------

## DarkMind

same problem here

----------

## aguyfromearth

same problem after upgrade to gnome-2.14

 *sliwowitz wrote:*   

> I have found a very strange (but works-for-me) workaround someone sent to the Azureus bugzilla: If you open Help->About Azureus, the popup box becomes clickable.

 

strange but it works ^^

----------

## Matt81

haha really strange   :Laughing: 

How did you find this strange workaround?

----------

## 115552

LOL thanks for that Help > About workaround.. And yes i get the same problem on KDE...

----------

## Phlogiston

I'm having the same problem on a debian machine... I hope the workaround works. I'm using sun jre there   :Cool: 

----------

## stupidkid

 *sliwowitz wrote:*   

> I have found a very strange (but works-for-me) workaround someone sent to the Azureus bugzilla: If you open Help->About Azureus, the popup box becomes clickable.

 

Amazing!! Can the original poster edit his post and add this? And of course, thank you sliwowitz.

----------

## Taily

 *sliwowitz wrote:*   

> I have found a very strange (but works-for-me) workaround someone sent to the Azureus bugzilla: If you open Help->About Azureus, the popup box becomes clickable.

 

Oh yes thank you! I always had to start azureus (or restart it) through firefox (with torrent) not to get the first popup '" could not be opened: Not a file' (probably something wrong with the starter script for az).

I don't care if i have to use such a retarded work-around, I'm just greatful i don't have to restart Az each time i get a popup  :Smile: !

Thanks a million.

----------

## FastTurtle

 *^marcs wrote:*   

> Same problem here, ive figured that started to happen when gtk was updated to 2.8.17 - so ive downgraded to 2.8.13 and everything is working just fine.
> 
> yaya, everyone get this err 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126573

 

for those having a prob finding which version, it's gtk+ that you want to search for.

Note that 2.8.13 doesn't exist, and if you mask 2.8.13, you'll end up with 2.8.12 which is stable according to the online package database.

I'm doing a test downgrade to 2.8.12 and if it fixes the azureus error popup that can't be closed w/o shuting it down, I'll let you know.

Update

This solved the can't click on the error popup and with the combination of removing systray4j (kde has always offered systray capability) it looks much better

Further Update

I've managed to fix the cause of the problem entirely. Simply edit the startup script and remove the "$1" from the end of the last line and you should be error free. Note that the "$1" was added by a gentoo dev/ebuild maintainer to pass CL options to an app that doesn't support them. So remove it and get rid of the damn error problem completely  :Mad: 

Looks like this bug aint going to be fixed anytime soon since there isn't anyone assigned to handle it. At least we now have a working solution that solves several of related bugs although anyone who's still having problems with the error popups needs to chime in.

----------

## Frogzz

 *FastTurtle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Further Update
> 
> I've managed to fix the cause of the problem entirely. Simply edit the startup script and remove the "$1" from the end of the last line and you should be error free. Note that the "$1" was added by a gentoo dev/ebuild maintainer to pass CL options to an app that doesn't support them. So remove it and get rid of the damn error problem completely 

 

It's working   :Very Happy: 

thx man

----------

